# Siemens G120C über Profinet ansteuern aber NICHT als Technologieobjekt projektieren?



## herrwernersens (7 April 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich sitze gerade wieder an der Projektierung einer Maschine mit  Siemens-Steuerung und da kommen ein paar Fragen hinsichtlich der  Frequenzumrichter auf.

Generell wollen wir in Zukunft nur noch Profinet einsetzen, da in der  Regel die Performance einer 1513 für unsere Anwendung ausreicht (Früher  315-2 PN/DP). Ich habe in einem früheren Projekt zwei G120C als  Technologieobjekte eingebunden und somit kam das ganze Handling und die Sollwertvorgabe über den Bus.
In dem Fall waren das reine  Drehzahlachsen, also war hier keine Positionierung notwendig.

Im jetzigen Fall tut sich aber die Krux auf, dass auf einer 1513 maximal 6  Technologieobjekte zur Verfügung stehen. Diese sind aber schnell  ausgereizt, wenn die gesamte Zuführung, also die Transportbänder, auch  drehzahlgeregelt sein sollen und die Anbindung der FU's über Profinet geschehen soll.

Eigentlich wollten wir keine Analogausgangskarten mehr verbauen, deshalb  also meine Frage, ist es möglich die G120C über den Bus anzusteuern,  also eine Sollwertvorgabe zu machen, aber  die Achsen NICHT als  Technologieobjekte zu projektieren?

Grüsse aus dem Norden,

Werner


----------



## MSB (7 April 2016)

herrwernersens schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollten wir keine Analogausgangskarten mehr verbauen, deshalb  also meine Frage, ist es möglich die G120C über den Bus anzusteuern,  also eine Sollwertvorgabe zu machen, aber  die Achsen NICHT als  Technologieobjekte zu projektieren?


Na aber selbstverfreilich geht das ... mache ich im Moment immer noch grundsätzlich so ... bei G120C und auch bei allen möglichen Nicht-Siemens-FUs mit PB oder PN Schnittstelle.

Muss allerdings auch zugeben, das ich mich mit den Technologieobjekten gegenwärtig noch nicht so wirklich auseinandergesetzt habe ...


----------



## herrwernersens (7 April 2016)

MSB schrieb:


> Na aber selbstverfreilich geht das ... mache ich im Moment immer noch grundsätzlich so ... bei G120C und auch bei allen möglichen Nicht-Siemens-FUs mit PB oder PN Schnittstelle.
> 
> Muss allerdings auch zugeben, das ich mich mit den Technologieobjekten gegenwärtig noch nicht so wirklich auseinandergesetzt habe ...



Ok soweit, aber das WIE wäre dann ja die eigentliche Frage 

Welches Telegramm nutzt Du denn z.B. hierfür?


EDIT: hat sich erledigt, habe doch noch einen thread gefunden der die notwendigen Informationen enthält bzw. eine Richtung vorweist -> 
http://www.sps-forum.de/antriebstechnik/48669-ansteuerung-eines-sinamics-g120-ueber-sps.html

Hier noch ein link zum Listenhandbuch des G120C -> https://support.industry.siemens.com/cs/document/109482977/sinamics-g120c?dti=0&pnid=13221&lc=de-WW


----------



## zako (7 April 2016)

Man kann auch die DriveLib verwenden:
https://support.industry.siemens.com/cs/ww/de/view/109475044
Wie dann ein Programmaufruf aussehen könnte, habe ich mal angehängt.




Ist jetzt nicht ganz so komfortabel wie ein TO aber geht ganz gut. Der Hochlaufgeber wird dann im Antrieb gerechnet und Du must halt schauen, welche Bezugsdrehzahl (Parameter p2000) Dein Antrieb hat. Dann gibst Du ein Einschaltbefehlt und die Drehzahl vor und Antrieb dreht.
Mit dem TO hast Du den Vorteil, dass die PLC- Open Bausteine recht intuitiv sind. Außerdem wenn Du zur Laufzeit Hochlaufgeberrampe, Ruck ändern möchtest, dann geht das beim TO direkt im Aufruf des PLC Open Bausteins "MC_MOVEJOG". 
Auch wenn die Technologieobjekte recht einfach zu handhaben sind, reicht es für Drehzahlachsen häufig aus nur einen Drehzahlsollwert vorzugeben. Falls Du Ruck, Rampen etc. ändern möchtest, dann könnte man das z.B. durch azyklische Aufträge. In der Lib gibt es híerfür auch einen Baustein "SINA_PARA_S".


----------

